# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Besmet paardenvlees zou niet genegeerd mogen worden

## Leontien

> De Britse overheid is in 2011 al gewaarschuwd dat er mogelijk paardenvlees met sporen van de pijnstiller fenylbutazon op de markt was.


nu.nl

Het blijkt dat de Britse overheid een brief uit 2011 naast zich neer heeft gelegd. Daarin werd gewaarschuwd dat paardenvlees besmet zou zijn. Wat is jouw mening hierover? Is het logisch dat ze een schandaal wilden voorkomen of vind je het echt niet kunnen?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## istanbul

vroeger werd zoiets naar 3de wereld landen gestuurd en nu gebeurd het in Europa.

het is schandelijk dat voor GELD de gezondheid van mensen in gevaar wordt gebracht.

het is schandelijk dat de Britse overheid, alleen de Britse overheid? de waarschuwingen naast zich neer gelegd heeft.

het is schandelijk mensen te bedriegen en paardenvlees te verkopen als rund.

niets mis met gezond paardenvlees, maar het is een eigen keuze of je dat eten wilt of niet.

ik heb het jaren de biefstuk heerlijk gevonden in een eetcafé in Amsterdam en dat blijkt nu sinds 1949 paardenbiefstuk geweest te zijn. wij gingen daar speciaal voor de biefstuk naar toe.

mijn moeder bakte ook soms paardenbiefstuk en dat vond ik niet te eten. vreselijk, ik moest het ook halen bij de paardenslager.

goed, ik vind paardenbiefstuk lekker, mits goed gebakken. maar ik wil wel weten wat ik eet.

besmet vlees verkopen, dat is crimineel gedrag.

vriendelijke groet

----------


## Quincy2010

> nu.nl
> 
> Het blijkt dat de Britse overheid een brief uit 2011 naast zich neer heeft gelegd. Daarin werd gewaarschuwd dat paardenvlees besmet zou zijn. Wat is jouw mening hierover? Is het logisch dat ze een schandaal wilden voorkomen of vind je het echt niet kunnen?
> 
> Geef hieronder je mening!



De enigste remidie is geen vlees meer eten en vegetarisch worden, dan loop je geen risico.
Daar zijn wij inmiddels al een hele poos op overgestapt en dat is ook nog goed voor de lijn.

----------


## istanbul

goed, ga daar dan maar de rest van de wereld van overtuigen. 

en dan ondertussen mensen besmet vlees laten eten, want dat overtuigen kost ook nog wat tijd. 

verder ben ik wel met je eens dat geen of minder vlees eten, vegetarisch eten, gezonder is en beter voor de lijn. 
maar dan komen wij weer bij bespoten en gemanipuleerde groenten en fruit uit en dat is nu even niet het onderwerp.

----------


## Quincy2010

> goed, ga daar dan maar de rest van de wereld van overtuigen. 
> 
> en dan ondertussen mensen besmet vlees laten eten, want dat overtuigen kost ook nog wat tijd. 
> 
> verder ben ik wel met je eens dat geen of minder vlees eten, vegetarisch eten, gezonder is en beter voor de lijn. 
> maar dan komen wij weer bij bespoten en gemanipuleerde groenten en fruit uit en dat is nu even niet het onderwerp.



Ik vraag me wel eens af of we Überhaupt wel gezond eten.
Als je de bespoten groente goed wast dan, dan dit niet zo'n kwaad en of de manipulatie die bij het eten worden toegepast, dat kunnen we niet voorkomen.
Als ik de plofkip zie , dan heb ik geen behoefte meer aan kippenvlees en met eieren ben ik zeer kieskeurig.

Ik denk dat ieder mens zelf een keuze moet maken hoe en wat ze eten.
Voor ons staat vast geen vlees meer en er is voldoende variatie om bezond vegetarisch te eten.

----------

